# How to Purchase a Phaeton Service Manual



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Phaeton Service Manual $99.00*

http://www.bentleypublishers.c...=none


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Service Manual $99.00 (PanEuropean)*

The same CD is available from a Bentley distributor on eBay for $67.- There is a post in the Touareg forum about this. I bought my Phaeton service CD from this eBay vendor, and was very pleased with his service, although I was not exactly impressed with the CD. Here is the link to the Touareg forum post: 2004 VW Touareg Official Factory Service CD
If you want to contact the vendor directly in the future, and the link to the eBay listing has expired, here is a direct link to the vendor's website: Sterling Service Manuals. He's a nice vendor to deal with.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Service Manual $99.00 (PanEuropean)*

Here's an image showing the front and back covers of the Phaeton Service Manual CD.
Compared to other Robert Bentley publications, this is a rather poor quality service manual. It is a 'first edition', and contains a number of errors. Frequently, illustrations and instructions refer to the European version of the Phaeton, and omit differences present in the North American version. This manual has considerably less information in it than, for comparison, the Golf IV service manual from the same publisher.
Nevertheless, it is the only service publication on CD available to Phaeton owners. It is not possible to purchase a printed (hard copy) version.
Bentley Publishing does offer a 'web subscription' to the same information. Rather than purchasing a CD, you can purchase access to the information that is on the CD. This access is sold in 3 day, 30 day, and 1 year increments. Supposedly, the web based information is updated, and supposedly, errors found in the CD have been corrected in the web based version. I have not seen the web based document, so I can't comment on it.
One worthwhile feature of the CD is that it includes the wiring diagrams for the Phaeton. In my opinion, this is the most useful information contained on the CD.
Michael
*Phaeton Service Manual CD*


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

One more thing to consider if you want to purchase the Bentley CD-ROM manuals:
The CD-ROM uses DRM (digital rights management) technology that only lets you access it from a the single Windows PC you originally use to register the CD-ROM. If you change PCs or have to replace your hard drive, you're forced to call the eBahn customer support number and beg them to disable the DRM on your first computer so you can then re-register on your new machine.
I'm primarily a Mac user, so I had someone give me an ancient Windows laptop for me to use for VAG-COM duties, as well as to read my Bently CD-ROMs (for Touareg and Phaeton). I had to put up with the DRM hassles when I migrated to a "newer" old Windows laptop.
And only a bit of the CD-ROM content is provided in standard PDF files that I might read on my Mac.
- Dave


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*

Is there a wiring diagram for the infotainment system rotary switch?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Is there a wiring diagram for the infotainment system rotary switch?

No. That switch is part of a 'component' - in this case, the Front Information Display Control Head Control Module, or J523 module - and generally speaking, the VW wiring diagrams don't provide full detail at the component level. 
If you go to this thread Cell Phone Update, you will find a wiring diagram of the 12 speaker, 12 channel sound system attached to the post I made November 16th. It is an Adobe Acrobat PDF file (as are all the VW wiring diagrams). Double-click on the attachment and download it. You will see that the J523 module is represented by the large rectangle in the middle of the diagram - this rectangle begins on page 2, and spans several pages. All the different wires that go into this module are clearly shown, but there is no detail for the 'guts' of the module. This makes sense, because there is nothing in that module that could be repaired at the field (dealership) level. Adding unnecessary detail to the wiring diagram would just make it difficult to read.
Michael


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

In this thread, the Bentley manual VD14 looks to be of marginal value. The website http://www.bentleypublishers.c...laims claims there is an updated version, with new content, and also including the 2005 model. 
I checked with the eBay merchant, Greg Sterling, and he advised the VD14 version is the only version available.
Does anyone have experience with the updated version (VD15) of this service manual?


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I bought the 2005 service manual. I ordered it before release and they sent it when it came out a number of months ago now. It is great, has a lot in it and I think of good value for the money



_Modified by GripperDon at 11:19 PM 3-6-2006_


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Jim_CT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim_CT* »_...Does anyone have experience with the updated version (VD15) of this service manual?

I have the VD15 (2004-2005) version of the Bentley Phaeton service manual on CD that I ordered from Ross-Tech when I bought my VAG-COM and I find it to be very useful.
Edit: Ross-Tech offers the Bentley CD for $79.00 for VAG-COM owners.
VW Phaeton '04-'05: Ross-Tech Store 



_Modified by pretendcto at 2:58 AM 3-7-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Service Manual $99.00 (PanEuropean)*

A substantial upgrade (version 3.x) of the Phaeton service manual for MY 2004 to 2006 NAR specification cars is now available from Bentley Publishers. The upgrade is remarkably inexpensive - only USD $20 for folks who already own the earlier version (version 2.x).
To obtain the upgrade, visit the Bentley Publishers website (www.bentleypublishers.com), and click on the link that says Upgrade to Version 3.0. The process is quite simple, and you can download the entire update (both the new Reader, and the new Phaeton content) from the Bentley website - there is no need to get a CD shipped to you, as was the case in the past.
Notable enhancements to the 3.x version include addition of technical bulletins, and correction of some errors and omissions that were present in the prior release.
If you don't already own the 2.x version of the repair manual, you can purchase the download and subscription on the Bentley website for about USD $80.
Note that this content would not be suitable for Phaeton owners outside of North America, because it does not include any information about configurations that were not available in NAR, for example, diesel engines, dual xenon headlights, parking heaters, GSM phones, and so forth.
Although the 3.x release supersedes the 2.x release, you can continue to use the 2.x release on the same computer if you want to do so. There are some advantages to keeping the 2.x release - one of them is that you cannot 're-save' wiring diagrams from 3.x in PDF format, as you could with the older 2.x version.
Michael
*Some Screenshots of the Upgrade Process*


*Some of the content on the new 3.x issue*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Service Manual $99.00 (PanEuropean)*

Below is a copy of a letter I received today from Bentley Publishers, advising me that I could download a free update for my eBahn 3.0 Phaeton service manual. The image below is not in HTML format (although the original was), so you can't click on the links. However, it is nice to see that Bentley Publishing is keeping this manual up to date - and providing the updates free, too!
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton Service Manual $99.00 (PanEuropean)*

Bentley Publishers has just released a major update of the Phaeton Repair Manual. This new update contains all the recent Technical Bulletins (TBs), as well as a whole collection of Tech Tips that were previously only available to VW service staff.
If you already have the 3.0 version of the Phaeton Manual, the update is free. If you have a 2.x version or earlier, the update is $20. If you don't have an electronic service manual, it costs about $80 - well worth the price.
The program has an 'automatic update' feature, as described in the image below. I had problems with the automatic update, though, so I called Bentley Publishing tech support. They suggested that I just download the newest version of the manual from their website (click here to get it) and then run the executable. I did that and it worked perfectly. If you choose to go this route, first go to the HELP menu, then choose MEMBER CENTER, log in, and retrieve the serial number of your existing installation (not the unlock code, but the really long serial number with about 6 dashes in it). You will be asked for this serial number when you launch the executable. You will not be asked for your unlock code - the computer already knows that.
The software support people at Bentley Publishing are excellent, very friendly and very competent. There are only two small problems with this electronic manual - the wait (holding) time for software support can be considerable - 30 minutes is not uncommon - and the security features that are used to prevent piracy are really, really clunky, and don't always work as smoothly and unobtrusively they should. This program is locked up tighter than a pig's ass in fly time, and if you do so much as sneeze in the region of your computer, it stops updating.
Michael
*Major Update to Phaeton Service Manual*



_Modified by PanEuropean at 3:27 AM 4-11-2007_


----------



## mrsharkbait (Oct 22, 2008)

I am seeing repair manuals on eBay for $20 or less:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...08730
Does anyone know more about these?
Eugene


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (mrsharkbait)*

I believe the second link provides a true VAG service manual. However, I suspect it is an "older" version that is no longer used at dealerships and was "obtained" by some service tech before it was destroyed. It is now being duplicated by someone for sale on EBay. I have no idea about its legality, although it has been sold for quite a time now and illegal copying and distribution is generally stopped pretty quick on Ebay. 
The seller's rating is quite high, so customers seem pretty pleased with the products. However, I guess as always - caveat emptor.


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (mrsharkbait)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrsharkbait* »_I am seeing repair manuals on eBay for $20 or less:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...08730
Does anyone know more about these?
Eugene

I know someone that bought that second one. Its a pirated copy of elsawin. I remember her saying it had some sort of setup that unlocked the software or something. Seemed to have wiring diagrams but I don't know what else.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Guys:

We need to avoid discussion of illegal activities (procuring or purchasing copies of copyright material such as the VW internal publications) here in the forum. This type of discussion is forbidden by forum rules, because it exposes the company that operates Vortex to liability.

Please do not make any more posts discussing the VW internal publications (EKTA, ELSA, etc.)

Thank you,

Michael


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

I recently purchased the VW Phaeton repair manual from Bentley Publishers. Besides having some installation issues which were solved (it will only run on Windows 7 after installing "Virtual PC" and "XP mode"), it does not recognize my VIN (no big problem; I can select my car type and engine manually) and comes up with a strange error when I select the "Search" tab. It comes with the error message: _The specified path in the storage file was not found: /D/D1/search/search.html_. 
Is somebody familiar with this message and how to fix it? I have version 3.1.0 of the "eBahn" reader and auto update results in a final message that I already have the latest version.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

*Service/Repair Manual on CD*

Thought this might be of interest to someone!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VW-VOLKSWAGEN...es_Manuals_Litterature_ET&hash=item2a0e0adc84

Stu


----------



## Tex Gore (Nov 27, 2009)

PanEuropean said:


> Bentley Publishers has just released a major update of the Phaeton Repair Manual. This new update contains all the recent Technical Bulletins (TBs), as well as a whole collection of Tech Tips that were previously only available to VW service staff.
> If you already have the 3.0 version of the Phaeton Manual, the update is free. If you have a 2.x version or earlier, the update is $20. If you don't have an electronic service manual, it costs about $80 - well worth the price.
> The program has an 'automatic update' feature, as described in the image below. I had problems with the automatic update, though, so I called Bentley Publishing tech support. They suggested that I just download the newest version of the manual from their website (click here to get it) and then run the executable. I did that and it worked perfectly. If you choose to go this route, first go to the HELP menu, then choose MEMBER CENTER, log in, and retrieve the serial number of your existing installation (not the unlock code, but the really long serial number with about 6 dashes in it). You will be asked for this serial number when you launch the executable. You will not be asked for your unlock code - the computer already knows that.
> The software support people at Bentley Publishing are excellent, very friendly and very competent. There are only two small problems with this electronic manual - the wait (holding) time for software support can be considerable - 30 minutes is not uncommon - and the security features that are used to prevent piracy are really, really clunky, and don't always work as smoothly and unobtrusively they should. This program is locked up tighter than a pig's ass in fly time, and if you do so much as sneeze in the region of your computer, it stops updating.
> ...


I came very close to purchasing this today only to find at the last minute (before I parted with $129) that the 3L TDi is not included! That was a close one...also puts me back to square one on getting a manual to try and work out why my Power Steering has entirely failed.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone know if the on-line 'paid per-hour' workshop manuals at http://erwin.volkswagen.de are acceptable for NAR access and cover NAR cars' VIN numbers? I can see no reason why not, so far, but it would be useful to know definitively.

I only ask because I occasionally mention the facility's existence and so far no-one has commented. I don't want to propagate incorrect info (other than my usual amount of verbiage!) 

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Chris:

The erWin publications are the 'master' publications from which the NAR (North American Region) content is derived.

Dedicated NAR publications provided by Bentley Publishers (no relation or connection to the Bentley automobile) consist of original erWin content that has been redacted for the NAR marketplace by removing all references to configurations not offered for sale in NAR - for example, short wheelbase Phaetons, or diesel engine Phaetons, etc. - and then amending technical specifications to reflect engineering changes made to the NAR vehicles - for example, the 10mm higher ride height, the different tire pressure settings, the different service intervals followed, and so forth.

In principle, this means that the erWin publications could be used for NAR vehicles, but the Bentley publications can not be used for ROW (Rest of World) vehicles - as forum member Tex Gore noted in his post just above yours.

In practice, though, the reader would have to have a pretty high level of familiarity with the Phaeton - similar to you, I, or other active participants here in the forum - in order to use erWin publications to service a NAR vehicle. This is because the reader would have to be constantly alert to the little nuances of difference between the two versions of the vehicle, and be alert to catch references and instructions in the erWin publications that apply only to the ROW vehicles.

Michael


----------



## johnpat (Feb 17, 2016)

*Pleas approve*

Need my account approved


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

johnpat said:


> Need my account approved


Go to post #44 and click on Paximus send him a Private Message to ask him to approve your account.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...aeton-Someone-help-me&p=92781042#post92781042


----------

